# Shark!



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/M4j8hef.gifv


----------



## Cyberlord (Jul 12, 2016)

Here is the longer version






Wanted to see the tourist's footage but as it turns out he was not recording! 
Who the heck would not be recording their entire shark dive experience???? What a waste LOL He could have paid for some of his trip and excursion selling the footage.

But it is a good reminder for me NOT to sign up for one of these....always tempted when I am on vacation somewhere south. LOL


----------

